# Travel Coffee Mug



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I finally got fed up buying crappy mugs at the gas station and them failing or sucking.

I just got a new travel mug at the recommendation of my brother in law.

It is a Thermos Nissan Backpack Bottle. You can order them online or get them at Cabelas.

They are spendy but he said they are worth it. I got mine last night.

I put my coffee in 3 hours ago and as I am typing this it is still piping hot. It is supposed to keep for 8 hours. And supposed to be TOTALLY spillproof. I will be testing that over time. The theory is that you can put it right into a backpack, car seat, or whatnot and it won't spill. It is 16 ounces in volume.

Any others that you really like?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Mine always disappear so I stay with the cheap ones.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> Mine always disappear so I stay with the cheap ones.


Believe me that thought crossed my mind in the check out line. But oh well you only live once!

And I'm a big coffee drinker.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

just do to it what my mom did with my mittens when i was a little boy.... tie a string on it and run it down your coat sleeve :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Fallguy are you going to bring that mug to Bremen so I can see it? I have a Nissan two quart thermos for coffee and it keeps me going all day. It doesn't usually last long enough in a mug to get cold, I was on cup #12 when you posted this.  My son gave me a 12 Volt mug that works good. 
I would guess it would be handy out on the ice or in the blind. I might have to consider one.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman yup I will have it there. If you want just type in Thermos Nissan Backpack Bottle on amazon and you will see it. Doesn't really look like a coffee thing but it is.

For what its worth, at 3:30 today I opened it up and the coffee was warmer than luke warm still. Then I opened it all the way up and there was only about 1/2 inch deep of coffee even in there. THAT was impressive!!! I filled it up at 7 AM!!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman

I will make a deal with you.

I will have that cup there for you to see. In exchange I would like to look at that Eberlestock X1 backpack that you have. Looks like a sweet device. If I like it I may purchase one this summer.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll have it with just in the event I want to carry a shotgun with in the field.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have one that is much like the one you are talking about. It has a really wide base on it, holds like cups of whatever. It sits well right on the center counsel, that is amazing considering the way I drive!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman

I will have my MasterGuide pack too with all the dang stuff I think I need when I go hunting. LOL. I do want to try out the rifle carrying pouch on it though so maybe I will be doign some of that.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Wow, I can't believe all the great reviews of this product I just got done reading. Everyone who has one loves it. I just ordered one for myself. Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

martin_shooter said:


> just do to it what my mom did with my mittens when i was a little boy.... tie a string on it and run it down your coat sleeve :beer:


Those are called idiot mittens.As Bill Cosby said......you pull on one and the other one slaps the kid in the face.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

My friends dad swears by them so I decided to give on a shot.

It is fricken amazing. the first time i used it after xmas I was makeing a 4 hour drive so I had my old standby mug and the new one.

About 2.5 hours into the trip the coffee was long gone in the old standby so i grabbed the new mug, popped it open and took a huge gulp. Bigest mistake I ever made. I burned my toungue so bad and I nearly spit the coffee all over the truck.

for the last 15 years or so i have always carried the stanely 2 qt thermous out to the duck blind with me with my old standby mug. The problem with this is the dog gets more mud, river water, duck/goose blood into my coffe mug I end up dump the majority of it out.

I think I may just purchase another nissan...throw them both in the blind bag and never worry about cold or muddy coffe.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

PS it doesn't leak a drop either


----------

